# Hgh water retention / bloat help



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Been using 4.5iu of pharma gh for 6 weeks now 6 on 1 off. I felt like my abs was starting to fade! Felt a little bloated. I then thought to play with the timing so I started last Friday doing 3x per week at 9iu ed split into 2 jabs. Today should of been my 4th big jab but after looking in the mirror and measuring around my gut it looks like I have put weight on! I am 1" more around the gut area I measure right round my mid section every week and it's always moved down not up lol

diet wise stupidly low over the last 3 weeks. 1200-1500 cals max!! As my main goal is fat loss. So diet is very clean! And Defo not over eating.

I didn't jump straight into 4iu either I built up to 4iu over 2 weeks.

My gf noticed my face looks abit puffy than usual. Hands feet feel fine.

Not going to take the big jab today in fact I may come off!

Any advise?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Arrrr the only other change in my routine is for the past 3 weeks I have been jabbing hcg at 2000iu e3d. Last hcg jab is today as well. Been taking aromasin 2x per week 25mg and tamox ed. doing Pct blast.

Not sure if that could be causing it? @hackskii


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

GH causes water retention so drop the GH for a week and see if you lose the bloat. If you do then you can try a lower amount of GH and you may not get the bloat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if this started around the same time you started the GH then your using to much GH for your body (doesn't matter what others take) so lower the dose by 50% and see what happens, changes wont be instant though.

out of interest what GH is it?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

You should have one day per week where you're eating maintenance calories or else your body will slow your metabolism.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. Gona drop hgh for now see if bloat goes. If does will get back on at 1.5iu and go up very slowly to 3iu max this time

I do cheat on weekend so shocks the body kinda thing.

Pscarb I think your right it's since i started 4.5iu. Once I got to 4.5iu after only using 2 weeks to build up to 4.5iu the bloat started to come.... Since trying summit new by doing 3x per week big amounts it then got even worse!

About 4 months ago I did 2iu and lost loads of bf just before my hol then stopped it for like a month then jumped back on at 1.5 moving to 3 iu then to 4.5 per day then tried the 3x per week routine...

its Nutropin direct from pharmacy


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

If you can, try not to cheat. Eat at maintenance on weekends but don't cheat because one person's cheat is different to another person's. Going too high in calories can completely negate a weeks worth of progress.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

having a cheat or not and what type it is and how severe all depends on your goal and time frame for meeting that goal........essentially if done correctly you gain only water on a off diet day/meal which will drop off in a few days (again if done correctly)


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> You should have one day per week where you're eating maintenance calories or else your body will slow your metabolism.


 Broscience dude lol. It infact takes months for your body to change.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Broscience dude lol. It infact takes months for your body to change.


 So why wait until it happens before doing something about it?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> So why wait until it happens before doing something about it?


 Topic isn't even about metabolism dude...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Your potassium balance is possibly out of whack, increase potassium and bloat should drop.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry guys but there is a lot of guessing going on in this thread, telling someone to increase potassium without knowing if it is potassium is a tad irresponsible buddy believe me you would have more than some bloat if that was out of whack.....

@NoGutsNoGloryy is correct this thread is not about metabolism and also correct that what was said about calories is bro science, but @Savage Lifter is correct (well sort of) about the metabolism slowing, when you reduce calories this will happen, metabolism slows as does a lot of hormones but this take time it doesn't happen in a few days in fact it can take weeks and weeks to happen, if you have been dieting in a deficit and you stop losing fat although your output has not changed then chances are you need a higher calorie day to up-regulate your hormones and metabolism........in 2015 when dieting for my shows it took me 8 weeks before i needed one, the leaner you start off at the shorter time you wait.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Just an update guys.

Its been 7 days today since my last gh Jab. I have noticed my top half I have Defo lost water! My muscles look more defined! Skin feels tighter. Stomach bloat has gone down a little. I have upped my water intake a fair bit! So not sure if that's playing a big role on dropping water weight...

how long roughly it takes for all the water to go from gh?

Soon as its gone going to start again low dose 1.5iu ed then after a week to 3iu and stay at that


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I have noticed my muscles have deflated lol


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Jumping back on gh now as my fat loss has stopped and feel sucked off lol

will do 1.5iu / ed for 1 week

then second week 3iu ed

then 3rd week 6iu 3x per week

is this build up slow enough to stop the bloat?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Jumping back on gh now as my fat loss has stopped and feel sucked off lol
> 
> will do 1.5iu / ed for 1 week
> 
> ...


 far to big of a jump, 0.5iu jump per week is about right


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

But iam not new to hgh mate been on and off for over a year so body is kinda use to it?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> sorry guys but there is a lot of guessing going on in this thread, telling someone to increase potassium without knowing if it is potassium is a tad irresponsible buddy believe me you would have more than some bloat if that was out of whack.....
> 
> @NoGutsNoGloryy is correct this thread is not about metabolism and also correct that what was said about calories is bro science, but @Savage Lifter is correct (well sort of) about the metabolism slowing, when you reduce calories this will happen, metabolism slows as does a lot of hormones but this take time it doesn't happen in a few days in fact it can take weeks and weeks to happen, if you have been dieting in a deficit and you stop losing fat although your output has not changed then chances are you need a higher calorie day to up-regulate your hormones and metabolism........in 2015 when dieting for my shows it took me 8 weeks before i needed one, the leaner you start off at the shorter time you wait.


 Correct me if I am wrong but isn't the primary reason for water retention in GH caused by increased aldosterone secretion leading to increased mineral retention? Thus as you say, increasing potassium would likely not help the situation here.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Went from 1.5iu ed to 2iu this week. I Defo feel a little fuller already! my face is looking fuller as well lol Doesn't look drawn in anymore witch it went like after I stopped the gh

Is it safe to jump another 0.5iu for next week taking it to 2.5iu. Then week after 3iu.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Went from 1.5iu ed to 2iu this week. I Defo feel a little fuller already! my face is looking fuller as well lol Doesn't look drawn in anymore witch it went like after I stopped the gh
> 
> Is it safe to jump another 0.5iu for next week taking it to 2.5iu. Then week after 3iu.


 There's nothing unsafe about upping dosages, it's up to you, only up the dosage when you don't have sides like bad bloat etc unless you don't mind having that until you drop it down and go up slowly.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

My main aim is to avoid as much water bloat as poss! Hence upping 0.5iu every week mate hoping that's not to big of a jump

as last time I went from 2iu to 4.5iu ed then switched to 9iu 3x per week but that 1st week of switching to 9iu I blew up! So want to make sure I built right up slowly.


----------

